# Rat limping, swollen foot



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

hi there again! seems poor adam can never get a break lol!
just earlier today i noticed my rat was limping on his back right foot. he wont put weight on it and it looks swollen, but isn't black or blue from what i've seen. he doesn't walk on wired floor- his cage did have a top half that we put his brother in at night so they wouldn't fight, but sense he's older (and gets out to play every day) i've taken away the ladder to prevent injuries, because he is older and could hurt himself while trying to climb. 
he squirms a bit when i touch it, but other than that he seems fine. 
i'm asking here because we don't really have the funds to see a vet for something so minor, but if it worsens then i suppose we'll have to. 
thanks!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds very minor. If It has not Improved In a couple of days, see the vet. If It worsens, see the vet right away.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Clean his foot with some saline solution and let it air dry. If you can find some silver solution get some and apply a layer to it. It'll help with the swelling and healing process. Its safe for people and animals. I buy this:http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004YHL3FG?pc_redir=1396547642&robot_redir=
But I only get one pack at a time because it goes a long way. If you can get some then put it on his CLEAN foot twice a day. This stuff will help it heal and shouldn't let it get any worse! And its inexpensive! Good luck, I hope your guy gets better soon.


----------



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

update: today i noticed it's doubled in size, and he wont put any weight on it at all. hes been pulling himself forward with his front legs so i've been bringing his food to him. this is really a shame, ill have to rush him to the vet tomorrow after school. hopefully he'll make it through this.
thank you for your suggestions <3


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My girl had this a while ago, swelled up over four days and wouldn't go down with Benadryl. Then it was done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope he does better! Keep us updated on the vet visit


----------



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

adam got some antibiotics and pain meds, he's pretty loopy right now but he's sleeping well. hopefully the swelling goes down. the infection apparently is what caused him to have urinary problems as well. lets hope it works. :C


----------



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

yet another update:
adams foot went down a LOT. it isnt red anymore, and hes putting weight on it. hes eating and drinking too! he seems much happier after being on his antibiotics and pain meds, and hopefully he will be back to normal soon.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Good news.


----------

